# limite bande passante

## Atreillou

hello 

petite question sur la bande passante:

depuis que je suis sous la gentoo au boulot, je me rends compte d'un truc assez bizarre:  je n'arrive pas a dépasser les 300 ko /s en download alors que ma ligne me le permet normalement.  cette valeur est assez constante.

Par défaut, à l'install, il n'y aurait pas un paramètre qui limite la bande passante par hasard ? 

cela me le fait sur les sites de la gentooo, mozilla, kernel.....

merci

----------

## sergio

Je pense plutôt que la réponse est à chercher du coté du serveur à partir duquel tu effectue le download. En effet la bande passante totale du serveur est partagée entre les différents utilisateurs connectés à l'instant T. De plus des limitations ont pu être posées pour toujours laisser un minimum de bande passante libre pour les nouvelles connections entrantes qui pourraient demander l'accès pendant ton téléchargement...

C'est peut être aussi une limite physique du coté de l'herbergeur, faut savoir que chez un FAI la bande passante se paie... C'est la même chose sur mon réseau inter-entreprise mon FAI me garanti une bande passante de x Mbits/s pour un prix donné entre mes différents sites. Si je veux plus de bande passante (pour permettre à mes clients de télécharger plus vite) je paie plus cher !!!

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Et 300 ko/s c'est quand même déja pas si mal, non   :Wink: 

----------

